# my 5g tank (update 1/29/07)



## HybridS130 (Oct 23, 2006)

Great looking tank, the substrate is interesting. I've never seen it before what is it?


----------



## mr.sandman (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm not really sure becasue i got it from a chinese fish store and the package was in chinese. But it works really well and the plants grew a lot


----------



## actioncia (Jun 9, 2005)

You find that glass diffuser works well for you? Regards, JC.


----------



## lljdma06 (Oct 16, 2006)

Is your crypt permanently melted down? They do bounce back, you know. They hate pH changes and react by melting. Most of the time, however, their roots remain intact and they sprout new shoots. They also don't absolutely love CO2 injection and may initially melt if not used to it.

llj

EDIT: Oops! Forgot to complement the tank. It looks great. I like the substrate too.


----------



## mr.sandman (Nov 7, 2006)

Well i sort of moved it before, and you know how sensitive they are. But now there are about 5 new little leafs and the roots are intact and doing great. The glass difusser works great and there are no plugs in the ceramic since its not that big.


----------



## mr.sandman (Nov 7, 2006)

Here's a update on my tank.
My Glosso grew in and I got some Cabomba and some Rotala Indica


----------



## trfjason (Aug 10, 2006)

Your tank looks very nice! Glosso grows very fast! 

The red Rotala looks good too!


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

looks good!

when i read that your substrate was in a chinese labeled bag it kinda reminded me of koi/goldfish food :icon_lol: also if possible probably add a bit more lighting cause from the looks of it your glosso is growing a good bit of height to it. 



*actioncia*, i use the nano diffuser too with diy and it works great.


----------



## mr.sandman (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh the glosso are at the back, and the moss and the other plants are covering it a little and my light is 23W 10000k, so I think thats enough light


----------



## trfjason (Aug 10, 2006)

Maybe you should move the light forward so it will be right on top of the Glosso.


----------



## mr.sandman (Nov 7, 2006)

Then the back won't get much light so right now it is in the middle.


----------



## bumblebee (Oct 25, 2003)

Not bad for a small tank filled with plant, looks like your substrate is doing some magic.


----------



## mr.sandman (Nov 7, 2006)

Indeed they are thanks.


----------



## dab (Dec 2, 2006)

Could you confirm if this is a 16" x 8" x 10". Shopping for tanks and trying to get a handle on the scale of things.

Thanks.
dab


----------



## mr.sandman (Nov 7, 2006)

It is about 13" x 8 1/2" x 11".


----------



## mr.sandman (Nov 7, 2006)

My Anubia nana is going to flower:biggrin:


----------



## trfjason (Aug 10, 2006)

Looks good! I think you have to wait another a week or 1 1/2 week before it opens.


----------



## trfjason (Aug 10, 2006)

Any pictures of the flower?


----------



## mr.sandman (Nov 7, 2006)

well here it is.








Also my glosso is going to flower too!:icon_mrgr


----------



## <Frawg> (Nov 26, 2006)

So is this an AGA tank? It does not appear to be.

Very nice tank Mr. Sandman. I like it.

Scott
Sanford, Maine



mr.sandman said:


> Hi im a new member here and this my all glass tank and its 5 g.


----------



## mr.sandman (Nov 7, 2006)

Well what I meant was the tank was made without the rim supporting the top or bottom. So basically it is a all glass tank with curved corners in the front. 

Sorry for the confusions.


----------



## filipnoy85 (Dec 10, 2005)

Flowers! I'm jealous. I wish my plants would flower.


----------



## <Frawg> (Nov 26, 2006)

It's not a problem. Looks waaaay too nice to be an AGA tank.

So what specific type of tank is it then?

Thanks.

s


mr.sandman said:


> Well what I meant was the tank was made without the rim supporting the top or bottom. So basically it is a all glass tank with curved corners in the front.
> 
> Sorry for the confusions.


----------



## mr.sandman (Nov 7, 2006)

I don't know what company made it. I just bought it becasue it looked nice in a lfs. It is like one of Azoo's nano tank with rounded corners


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Awesome tank!

Just a tip, want it to look bigger? GET SMALLER FISH! That tank's scape makes it look big! Then you see that guppy....:hihi: 

But it really does look great!

-Andrew


----------



## <Frawg> (Nov 26, 2006)

Sorry for the 20 questions. 

Glass or acrylic? By itself or in a box (kit)?

Thanks very much.

s


mr.sandman said:


> I don't know what company made it. I just bought it becasue it looked nice in a lfs. It is like one of Azoo's nano tank with rounded corners


----------



## mr.sandman (Nov 7, 2006)

It's alright I don't mind. It is made of glass and it is by itself.


----------



## mr.sandman (Nov 7, 2006)

Update,
well about half of my glosso is dead probably of lack of potassium . So I removed all the dead one. That's when I discover the flower from previous post was not from the glosso but from Lilaeopsis brasiliensis. Also I bought a new plant (Limnophila sessiliflora) for my background and I put a few twigs after seeing many beautiful tanks with them. 








sorry for the bad quality.


----------



## guitardude9187 (Aug 22, 2006)

i like the addition of the twigs but i think it would looking nicer if it was going across the tank more, adding horizontal movement to the tank


----------



## mr.sandman (Nov 7, 2006)

If so where shoud I make it flow, to the right or left?


----------



## emjhay (Nov 11, 2006)

hey nice tank... where did u get the driftwood... i luv it...
whats the red plant? i tihnk you should take it out... the leaves are kinna big... thats just my opinion ....
its wicked still!:bounce:


----------



## guitardude9187 (Aug 22, 2006)

hm...i'm not quite sure how you should place the sticks, try moving them around


----------



## mr.sandman (Nov 7, 2006)

Alright I'll see what I can do and I'll post when I think it's ready. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Lucky_13 (Apr 18, 2006)

the twigs look nice, but i think you need to prune back the plants on the left a little, and add another mid-ground plant on the left. there's kind of a void in the midground


----------

